# Where to get finger imprints from recognised authorities or other services in CPT?



## j0ty (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi all,

I have done my spousal permit application in my home country (Singapore), thus I know where to get all the relevant services for the documents I need. I am currently residing in Cape Town and needs to apply for work endorsement on my permit, I would like to know where I can get certain things done.

1) As I need to submit a new police clearance certificate from my country, they require me to submit a letter from the authority that requires the PCC, where can I get one? VFS? Singapore embassy in SA?

2) I also need to get a set of 10 fingerprints imprinted for the PCC application. Where can I get it done? Will any police station do it for me?

3) Do you submit an application with VFS after you have gathered all the required documents for the application or while waiting for all your documents to come in? Thus I am wondering if the appointment date with VFS will be long or short?

4) Does company contract letter have to be original or copy for submission to VFS?

Appreciate any help from anyone who has done this before or has any information on it. Thank you!


----------

